# blue band



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

well, i am purchasing some blue thera band to try out butterfly. what dimensions do u guys sugest i use for maximum hunting power? i was thinking about using about 10feet and layering it for one massive band, except you always have to think or draw wheigh. why cant i be like joerg


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

LOl !!

How about single layer?Everybody is using single layer for butterfly . I honestly dont know about dimensions but more likely 30cm long and at the fork 3-4 cm probaply .

I am making one as well from other brand of rubber mine is 32 cm long 3cm -2.5cm .
Now i dont know the ticknes of this band compared to Thera blue.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh, I was thinking just start with 1 layerthen add another untill I have reached my max


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

How does it perform target style?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I have never used blue. But I know joerg and other people use it. I will mostly use it for hunting or shooting long distances


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I have one really nice bandset of thera-band blue from another shooter. I think the dimensions are 2,5-1,5 or so. Two layers per side.

It's not really serious pull-weight but for butterfly it's good! Easily deals with 12mm steel.

Friedrich


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i was going to make a small taper and layer 3 on each side for alot of power. would that work?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

USASlingshot said:


> i was going to make a small taper and layer 3 on each side for alot of power. would that work?


Yes, it works. It depends on your ammunition! If you plan to shoot 12mm lead or so..


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i plan on shooting .45 lead and 3/8 steel


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes. 3 or even 4 layers will fit. It depends on your tapering and Drawlenght.

Friedrich


----------

